# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Arsenal chi 32 triệu bảng vì bộ đôi người Bỉ

## tapcuoinet

Dường như HLV Arsene Wenger đã giữ đúng lời hứa khi thay đổi chính sách chuyển nhượng của mình trong mùa hè này khi hàng loạt những cái tên lớn đều được Arsenal liên hệ với những số tiền không nhỏ. Mới đây, The Gunners lại tính mang về sân Emirates bộ đôi sáng giá người Bỉ Fellaini và De Bruyne với tổng giá trị lên đến 32 triệu bảng.



Ngoài Fellaini, Wenger còn muốn có cả De Bruyne. Ảnh: Internet



Cách đây vài ngày, đã có thông tin cho rằng, Arsenal mới chính là CLB đầu tiền kích hoạt điều khoản giải phóng hợp đồng của tiền về Marouane Fellaini với Everton trị giá 22 triệu bảng. Trước đó, cả Man United và Chelsea mới là những đội bóng sốt sắng nhất hỏi mua Felliani nhưng chính BLĐ Everton xác nhận, CLB chủ sân Emirates mới là những người đầu tiên hỏi mua tiền vệ này. Nếu thành công, đây chắc chắn là một sự bổ sung vô cùng quan trọng và cần thiết cho các Pháo thủ khi hàng tiền vệ của họ hiện nay thừa chất kĩ thuật nhưng rất thiếu chất thép.

Trong một diễn biến khác, theo những thông tin từ Daily Mail thì HLV Wenger cũng bất ngờ gửi đến Chelsea lời đề nghị trị giá 10 triệu bảng để hỏi mua sao mai Kevin De Bruyne, người đã tỏa sáng rực rỡ trong màu áo Weder Bremen mùa giải năm nay với 10 bàn thắng cùng 10 đường kiến tạo. Tuy nhiên, thương vụ này sẽ khó có thể thành công khi Chelsea chỉ muốn cho mượn, đồng thời De Bruyne sẽ là một phần trong hợp đồng mua Andre Schurrle từ Bayer Leverkusen nên sẽ rất khó để "Giáo sư" có được ngôi sao trẻ này.

Tuy nhiên, với những động thái tích cực trên thị trường chuyển nhượng những ngày vừa qua, NHM các Pháo thủ hoàn toàn có thể tin rằng, Arsenal rồi sẽ có những ngôi sao chất lượng trong đội hình để tìm kiếm danh hiệu trong mùa giải mới, chấm dứt 8 năm trắng tay tồi tệ của mình.

----------

